# Family Car Options for 2006



## Carpenter (9 Jan 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for advice on trading up to a 04/ 05 car in the next couple of months.  We'll be trading in my wife's 01 Peugeot 206 for something a little bigger and more suited to our needs.  We're thinking about another hatchback with plenty of room for two child seats in the rear and a large boot.  The options (as we see it) are a Peugeot 307, Opel Astra or Toyota Corolla.  Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## icantbelieve (9 Jan 2006)

Toyota Corolla Verso is considered the best family option out of all categories and in black looks pretty good to me.


----------



## burkemg (9 Jan 2006)

If you're using all the seats not much room in the boot in the verso.

Try the Skoda Octavia  it has huge boot in it plus plenty of room in the back for the child seats.


----------



## Carpenter (9 Jan 2006)

I don't like the Verso- it's more a an MPV isn't it?  I don't think 2 small kids justifies an MPV?  I like the Octavia, you could fit a dead body or two in the boot but I think it's probably too big for our needs  (no dead body jokes here please, Clubman!).  We won't be stretching to a diesel- our annual mileage wouldn't justify the expense.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## soy (10 Jan 2006)

5 Door Civic has huge amount of space. Not mad about the look of it myself but it will be bulletproof for reliability and it drives fairly well.
IMHO Focus is the best small hatchback. Golf is good also but expect to pay a premium for the badge. 

Of the 3 you mention, corlla is the best. Astra is not a bad car but is not as good as some of the others in the class. Peugeot too inconsistent in terms of reliability for me.

One last thought is the Seat Altea (golf with Seat badges). Fairly stylish though probably not that many of them around.


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Jan 2006)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> I don't think 2 small kids justifies an MPV?



Carpenter, I think with all the extra stuff ye need to bring with ye for one child, never mind two would justify an MPV! For Christmas we found that we could barely fit in what we needed to our hatchback and we have just one little tot (the pram and travel cot alone nearly filled the boot) and if ye have two kids sure that's most of the back seat in any car taken up with the two car seats, leaving just the boot for everything else! Personally I would look at MPV's - plan for when you're going on holidays and think of all the luggage you will be bringing and if ye think ye can fit it into a boot then fair enough, but if not then I'd look at getting something that will fit all this.


----------



## jdf (10 Jan 2006)

When it comes to family motoring I cannot recommend the Octavia highly enough. It is sold at a price which undercuts the segment it is in while offering better space. My wife drives ours as her run about and never has any trouble with it. It has great access and allows all passangers ample room for comfort.

Having said that there is one problem we have with the car. I'm only 5"11 and my 2.5 year old child cannot sit in his child seat behind me when I'm driving our 99 Octavia. He ends up with his legs scrunched up.

The model introduced in 05 has much better leg room in the back and so I would recommend it over the 99 - 05 version.

My car is a Superb. It has limo like rear room. My wife can even comfortable sit in between the two child seats, in comfort,  as we drive along.

I would not dismiss the Octavia as an option so quickly


----------



## Carpenter (10 Jan 2006)

Thanks Soy and Ceist Beag.  I still don't know about an MPV- God knows I've been giving out for years about those "yuummy mummies" who nearly run me down each morning as I walk to work.  I know if we did go for one that we'd have no problem filling it with stuff, as it is we could probably fill a small bus! Hovever I'm not sure we really NEED an MPV type vehicle- however I'll keep it under consideration. Anyone other two children families out there who have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Carpenter (10 Jan 2006)

OK JDF, the Octavia is certainly on the list.  My neighbour bought one last year and gave me a short test drive in it and I was very impresssed with it.  Is your's a diesel or petrol?


----------



## jdf (10 Jan 2006)

1.6 petrol


----------



## shammy feen (10 Jan 2006)

I drive a Lexus IS200 and find it a superb trouble free car. Plenty of room in the back for kids and a big boot. 2 litre engine might put some people off though. I bought a 2001 model with low milage for value. I would never buy a new car, might as well burn your money.

I would agree that the Skoda Octavia is a great option. Super car for the money.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Jan 2006)

A Lexus no less!  Jaysus I don't want the neighbours thinking I won the lotto.  No feck it I think I'll go for a Maybach, I believe they make a fine BIG car!


----------



## shammy feen (10 Jan 2006)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> A Lexus no less! Jaysus I don't want the neighbours thinking I won the lotto. No feck it I think I'll go for a Maybach, I believe they make a fine BIG car!


 
Not as dear as you think. I got a 2001 IS model with 25K miles on the clock for €20,000. I have it a year now and not a problem to be had. I bought it purely for the legendry reliabilty and plan to drive it for at least another 5-6 years...maybe more...It really is a fantastic car to drive as well...really smooth and comfortable.


----------



## ribena (10 Jan 2006)

I was never one for MPV's but friends of mine had a Citroen Picasso and boy it was a pleasure to be a passenger in.  It makes so much sense when you have a buggy and in your case Carpenter, you will more than likely have a twin buggy or a buggy & stroller, plus you'll have shopping and luggage at some stage.  The amount of space in the back of that car is fantastic.  It's no joke putting a child in to a car seat so you may as well have as much room as possible.  They aren't expensive cars either.  P.S. Congrats on No. 2!


----------



## RS2K (10 Jan 2006)

Mini mpv's....

Scenic is popular, but not reliable enough. Renault make safer cars these days I think.

Zafira has 7 seats, but no boot if you use them. Clever though.

Picasso is cheap, but brittle. An older design but still capable.

C-Max is my favourite I think. Well built and the best of all of them to drive. 

Diesel power is increasingly popular in this market segment and for good reason.

Just my 2p worth.


----------



## Vanilla (10 Jan 2006)

Congratulations on number two, Carpenter, whens the happy day? 

Have you thought about an estate? We have a V40 which is very handy, if I were thinking about a new secondhand car I'd go for another estate again- but a neat one like the V40, or the new peugeot estate- think its a lovely looking car.


----------



## daithi (10 Jan 2006)

..we have a Mazda 6 1.8 which is great for ferrying the wife and child plus shopping, carry cots,prams etc..it may be hard to get one 2nd hand though...d


----------



## green (10 Jan 2006)

hi carpenter. i have no info on cars sry. i have a 206 and am tinking of getting a newer one? can u tell me about your wifes or are u planning to trade it in when u get ur new car? tanx


----------



## Winnie (10 Jan 2006)

Carpenter - agree with you on the MPVs - even if I had 10 kids I think that I would refuse to get one...............bit silly mayb but i just have a thing against them...........especially when you see the yummy mummy, sunglasses on head on rainy day with one kid in back & taking up whole road!! 


Agree with previous posts on Skoda........parents got one recently....loads of room & v reasonably priced.  

Or mayb you need a Hummer..........hard to fit 2 kids into a car you know!!


----------



## Carpenter (10 Jan 2006)

Winnie said:
			
		

> Carpenter - agree with you on the MPVs - even if I had 10 kids I think that I would refuse to get one...............bit silly mayb but i just have a thing against them...........especially when you see the yummy mummy, sunglasses on head on rainy day with one kid in back & taking up whole road!!
> 
> 
> Agree with previous posts on Skoda........parents got one recently....loads of room & v reasonably priced.
> ...


 
Actually I'm thinking maybe a Hummer with Crew Cab!  Maybe I could, like "pimp my ride" with some "Baby on board" or some "Cheeky monkey on Board" stickers, you know wat I'm sayin'?  Maybe get me some tunes, like "Bear in da Big Blue House" or "Yo Humpty Dumpty, watzup?".  Them we get some drink dispensers for like the "Crystal" and the "Organic Soya Milk".  Hey this baby thing is so complicated......


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2006)

Would these other threads be of interest also:

Depreciation on family car

Hyundai Santa Fe or Tuscon

Renault Scenic

Pity I don't see any mention of Mazda - they are great cars.

P.S.  As Vanilla mentioned above are congrats in order?


----------



## Carpenter (11 Jan 2006)

Hi Sueellen
Yes, congrats are in order, no. 2 is due in July but don't tell anyone- we haven't officially announced the news yet.

Carpenter


----------



## Carpenter (13 Jan 2006)

We're going to visit a few garages tomorrow, hopefully it'll help us make up our minds.  I really like the new Astra Club 1.7 diesel.  Would I be mad to consider going for a new car (06)?  I drove one of these on holiday and thought it was beautiful car.  We don't do a lot of miles so would diesel be a crazy option for us?  These might seem like very fundamental questions but we've always had miserable cars (small, old and under powered) and something tells us we should be raising our sights a little higher (i.e. get a brand new car and get the model you want- not the model you think you should).  We have a small mortgage are overpaying the monthly payment etc. Also we are fortunate in that we only need one car in our household as I can walk to work.  Any and all advice welcome, including the "you're mad, new car depreciates by.." etc.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Cabbage (13 Jan 2006)

Since we had our second kid in September, we've found our saloon too small for the four of us. We intend changing over to an estate in the next month or two. You won't believe how much stuff you end up carrying with two small kids in the car - for example going on holiday, you may need up to two travel cots (with blankets), two buggies, and assorted luggage for four in the boot. I'd recommend that you consider the estate version of whatever you're looking at.


----------



## ribena (13 Jan 2006)

I have always bought a new car except for my very first car.  I clicked on a link on this site the other day which calculated the depreciation on all cars but can't find it now and it's not coming up on google either.  It really made me wonder whether or not you should buy a new car.  Most cars lose 50% of their value after 4 years.  Having said that, I don't think I've ever seen any one year old car that I'm interested in advertised with €4,000 off.  I'm going on a hunt tomorrow also.  Did you pick up a copy of What Car Guide in PermTSB yet?  I drive a Golf myself but am going to test drive a few Seats to see if I can bag myself a bargain for a change!


----------



## Winnie (13 Jan 2006)

If you can afford a new car & want a new car go ahead.

For me.......I don't think I will ever buy a new car.....deprec etc etc.  But also because I feel that it is 'expected' today and I don't like that - My Sister in Law is disgusted at the thought of me driving around in a banger when I could certainly afford repayments on a new car (note: not to buy it outright!) but I just think that there is so much nicer things to spend money on than a car which I could easily crash/scrape etc a few days after buying it. (& i also do it to piss her off!)

I think that a 3 year old car is reliable and much better value


----------



## Shrek31 (13 Jan 2006)

if you really want to annoy your sister-in-law, why not go for a Hiace altogether!


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Jan 2006)

Hi Carpenter,

I'm a firm believer that cars are purely to get one from A to B and cannot understand all the hype about styles, impressions etc. Buying a new car and losing a few thousand in value straight away seems madness but different strokes for different folks.

We only ever had one new car and I would have to say it didn't impress me that much more than buying a good second hand one. Having said all of the above if you are not up to your eyeballs in debt and it will lead to greater comfort for 4 (Congrats.) then IMHO you should go for it. We all have to go mad every now and again  especially if Eddie Hob Nob is not watching. As for the diesel option would the noise inside the card drive you mad?


----------



## macnas (15 Jan 2006)

How is it, that, if new cars depreciate at c. 50% in the first 3 years, you cannot buy a 3 year old car for less than 66.66% of the rrp?


----------



## Carpenter (15 Jan 2006)

We've had a look at a few cars over the weekend and the choice is narrowed down to a Citroen C4 SX 1.4l or an Astra Club 1.4l.  The Astra is about €500 cheaper but has a lower spec.  I'm going to check out both on some of the dedicated car buyers' guides tonight to see how they compare. A secondhand model will save about €3000 on the new car cost.  Trade in values are pretty miserable, so I wonder where all the 5+ year old cars are going to go?


----------



## ribena (15 Jan 2006)

I wouldn't go for a diesel Carpenter given your mileage.  You really only buy a diesel if you're travelling 14k miles or more a year.  I looked at the C4 in a mag only and was very impressed.  Opel have an offer on at the moment where you can pay half now and half in June next year.  It could be your SSIA pressie to yourselves?!


----------



## Carpenter (15 Jan 2006)

Yeah I think the C4 looks sweet, I going to try and knock another €500 out of the dealer for the trade in value tomorrow- wish me luck! The only disadvantage of the Opel deal is that it's a HP agreement- and I'm not so sure about that.  I'd prefer a personal loan.


----------



## DaveD (16 Jan 2006)

While the C4 is a nice looking car I believe Citroen have one of the worst reliability records, especially for all those included electric bits and pieces. If its going to be a family car I would put reliability above everything else! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Carpenter (16 Jan 2006)

DaveD said:
			
		

> While the C4 is a nice looking car I believe Citroen have one of the worst reliability records, especially for all those included electric bits and pieces. If its going to be a family car I would put reliability above everything else! Just my 2 cents.


 
True in past alright, but most of the consumer websites I've checked out suggest that their new cars have a bigger focus on quality than was the case with the older models like Xsara, Xantia etc.  Anyone else got a view on this?


----------



## RS2K (16 Jan 2006)

Citroen are still citrons. Lemons.

Avoid.

Astra is better but Focus or Golf is better again


----------



## Carpenter (16 Jan 2006)

OK, I haven't ruled out the Astra; I don't like either the Golf or the Focus.  Now how about engine size.  Given that we're making a significant jump (for us) should I really be looking at a 1.6 given the size of these cars.  I don't want to spend nearly €25k on a new car only to find it underpowered- would i be better off biting the bullet and going for a 1.6- any thoughts?


----------



## podgerodge (16 Jan 2006)

I've just got my Citroen C4 1.4sx - Air con, Cruise Control, Speed Limiter, Alloys .  Am well happy so far, road noise practically non existant compared to my previous Citroen Xsara.  From what I've read reliability problems have been sorted with the C4.  Also happy with the digital display and trip computer, consistently tells me how many miles (or kilometres) more I can drive based on amount of fuel in tank.


----------



## Carpenter (16 Jan 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> I've just got my Citroen C4 1.4sx - Air con, Cruise Control, Speed Limiter, Alloys . Am well happy so far, road noise practically non existant compared to my previous Citroen Xsara. From what I've read reliability problems have been sorted with the C4. Also happy with the digital display and trip computer, consistently tells me how many miles (or kilometres) more I can drive based on amount of fuel in tank.


 
Ok Podgerodge, that's what I want to hear!  I was a little bit unsure about the high tech displays, I'm sure it's just a matter of getting used to them.  How do you find the 1.4 engine- is it up to the job?  Do you carry many passengers in the car?  I was happy enough with all the info that's available on the new C4 as regards build quality.


----------



## ribena (16 Jan 2006)

I think I'll be going to look at a C4 at lunchtime reading this post!  I have a Golf Comfort which I have to say has all those gadgets as well but it's too small for baby seats.  The inside page of 'What Car Guide' recommends the C4 which is good enough for me.


----------



## podgerodge (16 Jan 2006)

the 1.4 is a lot nippier than my 1.4 xsara was - I'm no mechanic but the salesman said it was 16 valve versus the xsara's 8 valve engine. dunno if thats rubbish or not but it certainly picks up speed quicker - so I didn't bother with the 1.6 and associated extra costs.
Size wise same as Xsara inside - fit 3 comfortably in the back I would imagine.  Outside it looks smaller than the Xsara as it is more Focus shaped.
All the controls are on the fixed steering wheel hub - it doesn't move when you turn the wheel which is good.
No shortage of little storage pockets all over the place but I did find the glove box small.
Best of all , when I'm carrying the mother in the back I switch the speedo to mph and tell her I'm doing km/h!


----------



## Carpenter (16 Jan 2006)

Thanks Podgerodge.  Anyone else have any feedback on either the C4 or Astra?


----------



## MM3 (16 Jan 2006)

ribena said:
			
		

> I think I'll be going to look at a C4 at lunchtime reading this post!  I have a Golf Comfort which I have to say has all those gadgets as well but it's too small for baby seats.  The inside page of 'What Car Guide' recommends the C4 which is good enough for me.



Ribena,

I think you'll be in for a dissapointment - the C4 is certainly smaller inside than a mark V golf - I find it hard to believe you can't get a car seat into a golf!

I also found the golf to be a more enjoyable drive, the base spec of the C4 is certainly better than the golf but I certainly wouldn't buy one in preference to a golf.

Resale value on a C4 is also likely to be poor - if it was my money I'd go for a golf, focus or astra over a C4.

Regarding engine size - the 1.4 in most cars in this class is fine for city driving , for longer trips I'd prefer a 1.6

M


----------



## podgerodge (16 Jan 2006)

My understanding was that the Golf model closest to the C4sx was about 3 grand dearer?  Also that it has 75bhp versus the C4's 90bhp - would this make a difference?


----------



## ribena (16 Jan 2006)

I have to say MM3, I drove a C4 at lunchtime today and really really liked it.  It was a 1.4 SX model and is just so cheap, so gadgety, so me!  I love gadgets and I'm absolutely sick of VW being so tight with what they offer.

Carpenter, I'm going to drive the Astra this evening on my way home and I'll give my opinion later!  The C4 definitely did it for me anyway.  Have you thought about a Corolla?  I had hoped to drive one of them at lunchtime today also but spent a whole 50 minutes with Citroen!


----------



## ribena (16 Jan 2006)

True for you podgerodge, I'm fed up of being ripped off with the Golf.  The 1.4 Golf Comfort is €2k dearer than the 1.4 C4 SX and there is an offer with the C4 whereby they will pay your VAT but it really only is of benefit to someone who isn't trading in.


----------



## MM3 (16 Jan 2006)

ribena said:
			
		

> I have to say MM3, I drove a C4 at lunchtime today and really really liked it.  It was a 1.4 SX model and is just so cheap, so gadgety, so me!  I love gadgets and I'm absolutely sick of VW being so tight with what they offer.



Well we are all individuals so if it makes you happy go for it    However the day you buy is the day you sell , I think you'll find the golf a lot easier to sell in a few years time than the C4. 

M


----------



## Carpenter (16 Jan 2006)

Ok interesting feedback everybody!  I've done a comparison on the Golf also: to add on the extra equipment that comes as standard on the C4 SX you'd need to put down another €2000 or so.  I don't like the look of the new Golf either; two of our foreman drive Golfs as company vehicles and whilst they're a great car to drive they're not overly enthusiastic about build quality.  The plastic interior is flimsy and easily broken, or so I'm told.  Depreciation is a worry with the Citroen alright but how do Astras fare on this front either?


----------



## RS2K (16 Jan 2006)

They do a bit better.

The Golf's entire reputation is based on high build quality, so if that doesn't work for you I fear for your future in a Citroen.


----------



## Carpenter (16 Jan 2006)

Ok, any other (new) Golf or C4 owners out there who can enlighten me further, please?


----------



## podgerodge (16 Jan 2006)

RS2K said:
			
		

> The Golf's entire reputation is based on high build quality, so if that doesn't work for you I fear for your future in a Citroen.



Do you have personal experience of Citroen's current build quality or just a love of Golf's?!

Autoexpress's roadtest says that "whatever your preference the C4 certainly looks special. Inside it's similarly impressive, the build quality is leagues ahead of its predecessor"
[broken link removed]

Or you could listen to the Channel 4 Road test who said "There's a convincing feeling of quality here, with more soft-touch surfaces than you'll find in the latest Focus or Golf and an air of substance and solidity"
http://www.channel4.com/4car/road-tests/C/citroen/c405-/c405--relqual.html

Of course, I'm biased!


----------



## soy (16 Jan 2006)

Beware only using new car reviews - consider reviews of used cars also.

French & Italian cars have a impressive record in the car of the year awards because when they are new they are excellent cars. They are very well specced, usually look stylish, are competitive pricewise and drive nicely.

BUT...over time they WILL depreciate more than other marques. They WILL be more unreliable in general - of course you could be lucky and get a good one which will be great, but the odd's are stacked against that.

In general, the more electrical type things that are involved then the more there will be to go wrong. Of course none of this may go wrong for a good few years - but once it starts then there is no telling where it will end. I previously drove a citroen and speak from experience.

As for a sudden leap forward in build quality - it does not happen like that. Build Quality is based on a culture and a way of doing things. It takes a long long time to instil that in a manufacturing process. If it could be done quickly then everyone would just copy Toyota and all cars would be super reliable.

Whether or not to buy the citroen is a tough one. The C4 is a pretty car and has lots going for it. If you buy a new one, the only way you will get a good price when you go to sell again will be at another citroen dealers.
Ideally you buy an older one and avoid the worst of the depreciation in years 1+2. However then you have the catch 22 of the older the car gets the more likely you get reliability problems.

Still it is your call and you got to weigh up the pro's & con's for yourself.


----------



## RS2K (16 Jan 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> Do you have personal experience of Citroen's current build quality or just a love of Golf's?!
> 
> Autoexpress's roadtest says that "whatever your preference the C4 certainly looks special. Inside it's similarly impressive, the build quality is leagues ahead of its predecessor"
> [broken link removed]
> ...


Not interested in getting into an argument, but I'm as entitled as you are to my opinion.

Whatever way you look at it the market know's what's going on. Citroens (especially big ones) suffer from much heavier than average depreciation.

I think the C4 (terrible to have a car named after an explosive) looks fine, and take your word for the improved build quality and equipment. 

The trade doesn't want to know about early used C4's however.

I've never owned a Golf, but you have to admire their abilty to retain value.

Nobody will ever admit they've bought a lemon, or a citron to those French speakers amongst us 

p.s. The heavy discounting that Citroen dealers offer is not charitable. They have to.


----------



## Carpenter (17 Jan 2006)

Ok folks, I've made up my mind (sort of!)   I'm going for the Astra- now I just need to decide on the SXi or the Design.  I'm putting down my money tomorrow at 3.  I'm getting a fair trade in on the old Pug and the Astra was my first choice before I'd started to seriously look at the options.  Thanks for all the feedback; like a lot of things the advent of the internet (especially when you have a Broadband connection- even if it is with BT) has been a fantastic asset in helping to inform my decision.  So here's hoping I'll be driving around in a nice new motor in a few weeks time!  Now where did I put those instructions for fitting that baby seat...That reminds me I'll need another one of those as well 

Carpenter


----------



## MM3 (18 Jan 2006)

Astra is a nice car to drive , certainly the equal of the golf (the flick on indicator switch is a pain though)  - I would be concerned about the resale value, better than a C4 but weaker than a Golf.  Just to throw another car into the mix , I was in a honda dealer yesterday and had a look at the new civic , styling might not be to everyones taste but I'd say its certainly worth a look - should be very reliable and have good resale (and for Ribena a very funky interior).  Also its got a big boot for a small car which seems to be a requirement for you.

BTW just to give you an idea on the resale value of a golf , we are currently changing my wifes car (2 year old mk v sportline) and we are being offered around  the 18500 mark on trade in (best offer so far is 19K , worst 18K) - the car cost about 23K new.

M


----------



## shammy feen (25 Jan 2006)

Would you not buy a Corolla Verso?
Big enough for your needs..
Ultra reliable by all accounts...


----------



## Carpenter (25 Jan 2006)

shammy feen said:
			
		

> Would you not buy a Corolla Verso?
> Big enough for your needs..
> Ultra reliable by all accounts...


 
Astra SXi is on order now, thanks anyway!


----------



## Henny Penny (26 Jan 2006)

I hated MPVs ... I just couldn't see the point ... until I got one last year. It's a corolla verso and it's fab. Previously I had my hubbies CRV ... which I hated, a V40 and a Saab 93 none of which stood up to the wear and tear of two kids. The toyota is the best built car in the world ... no flimsy breaky off stuff ... big doors mean getting kids in an out is no problem ... extra seats mean you can bring the kids friends safely ... I don't really agree with children squashed into seats with no seatbelt. I have the rear seats folded down in the car which makes the boot huge but it's good to have them as an option when you need them ... which as your children get older will become more frequent. The other thing I like about a 7 seater is that if you are travelling a distance alone with children and they are killing each other ... you can relegate them to the back seats ... or put one in each row.


----------



## Deccou (26 Jan 2006)

I would agree with the practicalities of the Verso, Zafira, etc. They're even quite attractive cars compared to earlier incarnations. However, does anyone share my concerns over the safety of children (or adults) in the rearmost seats. Aren't these seats directly against the back door, ie, no crumple zone as per normal saloon/hatchback?

I'm not advocating carrying children without the proper seats & restraints
either, just making an observation.

Any thoughts?


----------



## olddog (26 Jan 2006)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> OK, I haven't ruled out the Astra; I don't like either the Golf or the Focus.  Now how about engine size.  Given that we're making a significant jump (for us) should I really be looking at a 1.6 given the size of these cars.  I don't want to spend nearly €25k on a new car only to find it underpowered- would i be better off biting the bullet and going for a 1.6- any thoughts?



Would ye be prepared to buy in The North ?

If so, take yourself off to Vauxhall.co.uk and see whats on offer in second hand preregistered

IIRC a mid '05 Astra CDTI ( 100ps ) in SXI trim would be GBP10k ( + or - ) call it 15k euros & the VRT would be another 5k ish.

The Club & Life trims would be less of course


edit : Oooops didnt see your post that you had ordered an SXI before I posted this


----------



## Carpenter (26 Jan 2006)

I'm collecting the car on Saturday!


----------



## RS2K (26 Jan 2006)

You really should have gone for the C4. Named after a plastic explosive.

Everyone on here is raving about it. Raving mad that is


----------



## Cashman (27 Jan 2006)

Congratulations Carpenter.......

Mrs Cashman just picked up her new Astra Sxi on Monday - its a fantastic car enjoy!

Cashman


----------



## Carpenter (27 Jan 2006)

RS2K said:
			
		

> You really should have gone for the C4. Named after a plastic explosive.
> 
> Everyone on here is raving about it. Raving mad that is


 
Ha! You never lost it RS2K!

Thanks Cashman!


----------



## Carpenter (30 Jan 2006)

Picked up the car on Saturday and although my experience with it is limited thus far I have to say that I'm very happy with the Astra SXi and if anything it has surpassed my expectations in terms of driving pleasure.  So thanks for all the feedback everybody!


----------

